# I'm addicted to sex



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? So today, I was on my way to cottage cream some 60 year old milk brother and I decided that I can't be bothered anymore. Sex used to connect me to the world, ground me, but now I rely on it for comfort, and if I don't get it for a day or two then I fall into deep and horny depressions. I'm an addictive kind of guy, but I've already gone over a week without alcohol. Every single day I aim to have sex at least once and masturbate three or four times (TMI). I perform on cam sites to hundreds (a couple of times over a thousand) of people at a time. It's just not fun anymore, it's destructive.

So as of today, I'm quitting. Well, I'm kind of quitting. I'm only going to be sexually active with this one guy. No wanking, no porn, and I'm locking away my dildos. I don't know if this will help my DP or make it worse, because I used to get short reliefs after orgasm, but I think I might advertise for a spooning partner. Nothing sexual, just a nice spoon to keep me warm.

Any tips?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

This made me lol....

You, my friend, appear to have a sex addiction.

EDIT: CLEARLY I didn't read the title. Okay, yeah, you admitted it already lol.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

LAD


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

haha, thanks guys. But seriously, has anyone got any tips?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*I perform on cam sites to hundreds (a couple of times over a thousand) of people at a time*

So your asking for tips now? What was your fee







?

There are extreme ways for men to quit ... but wouldn't recommend it










More 'tame', is there a '12 step program' (Sexaholic Anonymous) you can join? Here is an internet one http://www.sa.org/

So ... no sex, no drink, no cigarettes ... maybe it will help you. Addiction in any form is useless - keeps you from enjoying real life.

Seriously, prostitution causes dissocative problems.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh my god that is this best sign i have ever seen lol thats made my day! x


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

how can you even talk to women in a sexual manner with DP? I have no game with DP, it feels as if that part of my brain has turned off.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol. I failed at this.

Sex is fun and shouldn't be given up for anything. Maybe I'll actually try giving up next week.

Midnight, how do you talk to people in a sexual manner? Just walk up to them, drop some pretty heavy hints, and if they respond, ask if they want a fuck. It helps to have a same-sex fuck-friend to take around as well. Friend number one is just friendly and nice and gets the person sweet, then two comes and joins in the convo, then one goes off to the toilet or to buy the target a drink, and friend two turns up the heat (if they respond to it). Friend one comes back, two gives an indication of where things are headed, and you either end up with a threesome or you can move onto the next person.

The number one rule about threesomes is that no sane person will turn one down if you approach it well. Think of it this way:

An individual has a booty score of somewhere between 1 and 10, centered around 5. Beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, but booty definitely is not. Sexually open people (majority) will accept advances easily from someone their score or higher. Men will accept one lower, women usually pretend to go one higher but will drop to two lower if desperate. Acceptance levels drop significantly as the night goes on.
As a same-sex fuck couple approaching a threesome, you work as an individual unit. Add together your score and multiply by 0.75. Average couples will now be 0.75/10, and couples where both members are 7 are guaranteed sex. If one is ugly and one not, it's okay. As long as one of your scores is equal to or above the target's score, you're both set.
tl;dr: if you wanna get laid, bring a friend and get them to do the talking. Easy lay, and the person will come back for twosomes with you if they're good enough.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Life is hard enough with DP. Don't give up anything you enjoy. I say do it more. Wait. maybe that doesn't go for you.

Just keep doing it the same. LoL


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd suggest getting in with a therapist


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

Does sex feel good with dp/dr? I haven't really had sex since i've been in the bad state for a couple months. My dp/dr comes and goes, i just don't know i can feel much if i don't feel in my body, maybe it will feel good.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

It feels good, but I think it'd feel better without. Though some of the best sex is when you're so DRed out that it's just so new and exciting. I've had DP/DR all of my sexual life though.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

A way to make youu feel connected and to fill a void. I can understand that. I mean we all do things to feel connected again, right? I mean, do you think you have a problem worth seeking help for? if so, hit up a program or a therapist. if you're ok with what you're doing, and it's not hurting you other someone else, then keep at it.


----------

